# Aal grillen!! Brauch dringendst Hilfe



## schaeffer_matze (10. Juni 2005)

Hi boardies,

Ich bekomme Morgen von der Verwandschaft Besuch. Und die wollen schon immer einmal einen Aal probieren. Da es ziemlich kurzfristig war konnte ich keinen Aal mehr räuchern lassen geschweige den selbst einen räüchern, da ich keinen Räucherofen besitze.:r  

Jetzt würde mich gern interessieren, ob ihr schon einmal einen Aal gegrillt habt!!?? Wenn ja bräuchte ich einmal eure Hilfe. Wie bereitet ihr eure Aale für den Grill zu? Also wie lang auf dem Grill?? Und welche Marinade oder so??;+  Der Aal den ich zubereiten möchte ist 75cm lang. :m 

Auf eine Hilfe von euch würd ich mich echt freuen!!!#6


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal grillen!! Brauch dringendst Hilfe*

Hallo Matze,
ich hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt: 

1. Aalschaschlik --> http://www.grillfuerst.de/inhalt_rezepte/rezepte/2005/03/28/301.php?cats=&ml1=&ml2=

2. klassisch (hab ich selber auch schon so gemacht) --> http://www.webkoch.de/rezept/942,Gegrillter+Aal+(Anguilla+Alla+Griglia)


und 3. 
Für 4 Personen:



-1 großer Aal von etwa 1800g
-4 EL Sojasouce
-4EL Sherry
-1EL Zucker
-einiege Tröpfchen Sesamöl
-Pfeffer aus der Mühle
-1/4 l Fleischbrühe
-2 EL feingehackte Petersilie

Den Aal in 6 cm lange Stücke schneiden und in eine Schale legen . Sojasouce, Sherry, zucker, Sesamöl und Pfeffer verrühren und über die Aalstücke gießen. Alles eine Stunde ziehen lassen(dabei mehrfach wenden ) . Herausnehmen, abtropfen lassen und gut abtupfen. Aufmildem Feuer langsam insgesamt 15 min. dabei öfters mit der Marinade bestreichen . Die Restliche Marinade mit einiegen EL fleischbrühe verdünnen , feingehackte Petersilie eistreuen und als Soße zum Fisch reichen. Dazu passt lockerer Reis Viel Spass beim nachgrillen !


----------



## schaeffer_matze (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal grillen!! Brauch dringendst Hilfe*

Danke Franzl!!!

Ich werd wahrscheinlich mal des Aal-Schaschlik probiern. Hast mir sehr geholfe!!:m


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal grillen!! Brauch dringendst Hilfe*

Versuchs mal ohne Grill: Aal häuten und in 10 cm Stücke schneiden. Salzen und pfeffern und jedes Teil in ein Salbeiblatt wickeln (mit Faden zubinden) und in reichlich Butter oder Butterschmalz die Stücke gut durchbraten. Dazu Butterkartoffel mit Petersilie.


----------



## Tosch75 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal grillen!! Brauch dringendst Hilfe*

aal häuten und in 4 cm lange Stücke schneiden. salzen und Pfeffern. Dann auf einen schachlikspieß abwechselnd mit Räucherbauch, Paprika, Zwiebeln .... hat mir sehr lecker geschmeckt


----------



## schaeffer_matze (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal grillen!! Brauch dringendst Hilfe*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Aalschaschlik --> http://www.grillfuerst.de/inhalt_rezepte/rezepte/2005/03/28/301.php?cats=&ml1=&ml2=


 
Franzl ich hab mal deine Methode ausprobiert!! Schmeckt echt göttlich!!!  Kann ich nur empfehlen. Das Herrichten dauert zwar ein bisschen länger aber das Ergebnis schmeckt echt genial!!! 

Danke an euch anderen ich werd mir eure Tipps fürs nächste Mal merken.:z


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal grillen!! Brauch dringendst Hilfe*



			
				schaeffer_matze schrieb:
			
		

> Franzl ich hab mal deine Methode ausprobiert!! Schmeckt echt göttlich!!!  Kann ich nur empfehlen. Das Herrichten dauert zwar ein bisschen länger aber das Ergebnis schmeckt echt genial!!!
> 
> Danke an euch anderen ich werd mir eure Tipps fürs nächste Mal merken.:z



Hallo Matthias, 
hat´s denn deinen Gästen auch geschmeckt ?


----------



## bodenseepeter (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal grillen!! Brauch dringendst Hilfe*

Der Grillspieß wurde gestern mit Erfolg getestet. Vielen Dank für die Anregung. Eine echte Alternative zum Räuchern.#6


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal grillen!! Brauch dringendst Hilfe*

@Peter
wennst mal wieder ein Aal-Schaschlik machst, dann mach mal Bilder davon


----------



## bodenseepeter (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal grillen!! Brauch dringendst Hilfe*

Dann würdet Ihr aber sehen, wie klein meine Aale sind!


----------



## schaeffer_matze (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal grillen!! Brauch dringendst Hilfe*

@franzl

also den Gästen hat es sehr gut geschmeckt!!!  Wenns ihne nicht geschmeckt hät wärs mir auch wurst gewesen mir hats geschmeckt!!! |supergri 
Ich werd, wenn ich das nächste mal das Schaschlik mache auch ein paar Bilder mit hineinsetzen...

Mfg
Matze |wavey:


----------



## chippog (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal grillen!! Brauch dringendst Hilfe*

in so einem grill mit deckel kann ja auch geräuchert werden... nur so als idee...


----------

